# Ferry Corfu > Sarande Albania



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Evening All,

I've been looking for ferry details for the above ferry route which we want to try this time next year. Does anyone have details of the company(ies) that operate this route?

I've been digging around and it seems there's a small ferry and a bigger one that operate to an unpublished schedule.

I'd like to know cost (2 adults and a 7m Hymer) and if the operator(s) have websites/email.

Regards,

Simon


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The main ferry route is to Igoumenitsa and it shouldn't be a long drive from there.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

sander4709 said:


> Evening All,
> 
> I've been looking for ferry details for the above ferry route which we want to try this time next year. Does anyone have details of the company(ies) that operate this route?
> 
> ...


No problem


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like Minoan ferries fly that route but only take about 4 or 5 cars so no campers.

So I guess you're right Bill it's the Igoumenitsa run for me!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

sander4709 said:


> Evening All,
> 
> I've been looking for ferry details for the above ferry route which we want to try this time next year. Does anyone have details of the company(ies) that operate this route?
> 
> ...


Hi Simon,

Missed your post.

http://www.ionian-cruises.com/lines.php#4 do the trip so might be able to advise on larger ferry.

There's a larger ferry because we saw it when we were in Sarande May 2010. it most likely runs to Igoumenitsa as well.

Don


----------

